# Poop



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi All. MuShu is 15 weeks old today and got the #1 down solid on the pad. BUT...he only goes #2 on the pad 50% of the time. Those of you with experience....will he eventually pick THE spot he poops at OR....Should I put another puppy pad out for his "accident" place in addition to where I want him to go? Thank you!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Where is he pooping? Is it somewhere when you are not watching him? If so he needs less freedom.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

My Jill is pad trained. She will not do both at the same time on the same pad so I use two. One is in the living room and one is in the laundry room. If she poops on one pad in the morning, she will run to the other pad to pee, and vica versa. One thing, I have to clean up the poop right away or she will not use that pad again at all. So I really need two pads for when I am not home.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is puppy pad trainned too. He sometimes has issues with pooing too. Kodie's issues are because the poo doesnt come out when he thinks its gonna.. haha.. soo he will get all nervous and walk around to get it out and sometimes the poo lands right infront of the pad...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 6 2005, 08:10 AM
> *Kodie is puppy pad trainned too.  He sometimes has issues with pooing too.  Kodie's issues are because the poo doesnt come out when he thinks its gonna.. haha.. soo he will get all nervous and walk around to get it out and sometimes the poo lands right infront of the pad...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ty does that too, when he poops he first becomes a whirling dervish circling while he prepares to poop and while he's pooping. I've never seen anythng like it. Sometimes he whirls right off the pad. 

Ty has the pad pooping down, it's the peeing we sometimes have an accident with. He occasionally he does what I call a "sneaky pee", you can be looking right at him and not realize he's peeing, he moves and there is a puddle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I know it hasn't worked for everyone, but it worked for us....
We bought a dog litter pan...the wee pads fit perfectly and it kept Brink from walking off the pad while he was pooping. The containment of the pad in the pan worked for us. I tried a smaller cat litter box first, but it didn't work. The dog litter pans are flatter and more roomy. He will use 1/2 pad in the cat litter pan now that he has the idea. 

I also leave two pads out at all times. He won't always pee/poo on the same one either.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Oscar our little guy is about 15 weeks old also, and he does both on the same pad, but never at the same time....now we just have to get him to "find" the pad each time he needs to go and we are in business..hahaha
We have learned to be consistant and they start to get it...


----------

